# Neonic treated plant in vivarium?



## Matttoadman (Dec 19, 2016)

last year I was given a succulent that was treated neonicatinoid at the nursery. It's been setting in my window. Does anyone know how long this stays in the plant? I was hoping to use it in my African Savannah vivarium. There will be toads in it. I know most pesticides just last a month or so, but this is a family I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 19, 2016)

Big can of worms there. Neonicotinoids are bad news by all accounts. They were rushed through the Gov approvals without adequate testing, and were deliberately formulated to be highly persistent. (Used as a wood preservative.) Still no hard information of toxicity half life. Laws suits and government lobbyist sleaze flying every which way.
Numerous bee die offs are attributed to the crap but since the die offs can occur a long time after use it's environmentalists vs powerful chem industry lobby groups and who knows. With that new EPA clown of Turd coming in, rubber stamping approvals is expected.


----------



## Matttoadman (Dec 20, 2016)

So doesn't seem to be a contact issue. But if a stray feeder was to consume part of the plant it could be a problem. Kind of stupid to treat a succulent, like insects bother them. Sounds like the nurseries bought a chemical sales reps sales pitch hook line and sinker.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 21, 2016)

Matttoadman said:


> Sounds like the nurseries bought a chemical sales reps sales pitch hook line and sinker.


Or meeting some obscure government regulation, or just in case scenarios, or even suspected contaminated from some over-zealous under paid workers etc.
In these days it's better/easier to be accidentally or deliberately coated 12 layers deep in poisons then just attaching some label than jumping through various hoops of fire getting a safe-pesticide free certificate.
The chemical industries have dozens of loopholes they can wriggle through while responsible 'environmentally friendly' pest management wades through red tape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 21, 2016)

Neonicatinoid? That's nothing! Back in the good old days, we'd have used arsenical compounds. Or lead compounds, or mercury on rainy days. Or maybe asbestos, if you wanted to go really cancerous.


----------

